

Show HN: Firebase-powered auction app running Jellyfish Art starter kit - ujeezy
http://shoptheshelf.com/auctions/4

======
onehp
Bidding bonuses getting you discount vouchers seems like a novel idea to boost
the price along. Nice way to to link people's interests in the product to the
auction price.

Found it slightly annoying that I couldn't view other auctions without just
picking numbers in the address bar though. (Or signing up I presume).

~~~
ujeezy
Thanks for the feedback! Our next deploy (later this afternoon) will allow
anyone to browse the auction list page before signing up.

------
ujeezy
We built The Shelf to help independent sellers find new customers and grow
their businesses. Alex of Jellyfish Art was kind enough to work with us, and
help us gauge the potential for auctions of higher-priced items. We'd love to
know your thoughts on the format, experience, product, and anything else!

~~~
mayop100
I AM THE HIGH BIDDDERRR!! Oh wait nevermind... : (

------
hornbaker
Well, that was fun. :)

------
ericingram
It was fun! Seems that higher priced items should bid more than $1 per click,
or last longer.

